# 1 to 5 Chord Blues Lick



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Here is a lick that takes us from I chord to V chord (A7 to E7). 
Take a look.


----------



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

Always enjoy Roberts instructional videos!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

NorlinNorm said:


> Always enjoy Roberts instructional videos!


Me too.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Nice vid Thanks for posting all of these!


----------

